#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Chrome's "Site Isolation" feature going to consume the system memory!

## Adiza

The newest version of Chrome is going to consume up to 13% more memory of our systems which is an awful thing :Frown: . *The reason for this move is the new feature Site Isolation which is added for the security purpose. It encounters the Serious Specture Vulnerability which exposes computers at a chip level. It offers more protection between websites in the back, which consumes more memory for a large number of processes it does.*


What do you think about the upgraded Chrome version?
Do people choose to upgrade this awful feature?

----------

